# Ellis Johnson from USCe to So Miss



## erniesp (Dec 20, 2011)

Done deal


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 20, 2011)

If true...Ouch!


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep...that hurts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 20, 2011)

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...sissippi-hires-ellis-johnson-south-carolina/1


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2011)

His D was the team. That will hurt bad!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to the coach-less club


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't care how Ginny or Paddlin' try to spin it, this is a REAL blow to the Yardbirds. I feel MUCH better about our chances next year in Chickentown.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't care how Ginny or Paddlin' try to spin it, this is a REAL blow to the Yardbirds. I feel MUCH better about our chances next year in Chickentown.



You've heard of the movie There Will Be Blood.  We will be able to make one called There Will Be Spin by the time this one is over.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't care how Ginny or Paddlin' try to spin it, this is a REAL blow to the Yardbirds. I feel MUCH better about our chances next year in Chickentown.



You're correct, it's a big blow. We should be ok until we find a good replacement. In the meantime, we will just study the films Ingram and Clowney dismantling Georgia this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 20, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> You're correct, it's a big blow. We should be ok until we find a good replacement. In the meantime, we will just study the films Ingram and Clowney dismantling Georgia this year.



Sounds good.  Please just keep focusing on how awsome yall think you are.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard we are getting Bobo. He is great at stopping a good SEC offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds good.  Please just keep focusing on how awsome yall think you are.


 gin will be along soon to tell us all,,,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> gin will be along soon to tell us all,,,,,,



Oh Lord don't even say his name.  I can hear the spin already.  Losing EJ actually makes them better blah blah blah.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 20, 2011)

Good for Ellis, getting a HC job in the SEC is a good deal for him.  Selfish if we expected him to stay when he has done a good job and deserves a promotion.  I think he was waiting to take over from Spurrier but the extension made him realize he wouldn't get the HC job here.

Spurrier will draw a good list of replacement prospects along with one of the most talented returning defenses in the SEC.  Gilmore and Taylor will return, we only lose ingram and allen from the starting squad and have a ton of redshirts ready.

Mike Stoops has already expressed interest, I don't know him or if he has a defensive background.  The candidate list will be long...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't care how Ginny or Paddlin' try to spin it, this is a REAL blow to the Yardbirds. I feel MUCH better about our chances next year in Chickentown.



Not much spin on this one folks- we are doomed forever more.  In fact Spurrier was going to call the SEC commish and request that we forfeit all our games for next year but he got a couple of phone calls - one from Randy Shannon and the other from Mike Stoops.  Zooker called too but Spurrier is so depressed he took to watching the last two Jawja games  trying to cheer himself up.  Gamecock nation is in a frenzy and panic- well at least we can count on the Jawja game for an ez win...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 20, 2011)

You just made yourself look REAL foolish there Paddlin'. Easy win huh? Sackerlina will have to REALLY turn the tables on UGA for a LONG time before they count us as an easy win BTW ain't Ingram a senior?If he ain't he's gone to the NFL for sure.The likelihood of USCe beating UGA three in a row is astronomical.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You just made yourself look REAL foolish there Paddlin'. Easy win huh? Sackerlina will have to REALLY turn the tables on UGA for a LONG time before they count us as an easy win BTW ain't Ingram a senior?If he ain't he's gone to the NFL for sure.The likelihood of USCe beating UGA three in a row is astronomical.



Love the avatar.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 20, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Not much spin on this one folks- we are doomed forever more.  In fact Spurrier was going to call the SEC commish and request that we forfeit all our games for next year but he got a couple of phone calls - one from Randy Shannon and the other from Mike Stoops.  Zooker called too but Spurrier is so depressed he took to watching the last two Jawja games  trying to cheer himself up.  Gamecock nation is in a frenzy and panic- well at least we can count on the Jawja game for an ez win...



I hope every single one of you is counting on it.  The freak out after that game is going to better than a production of Smokey And The Bandit on ice.


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 20, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:
			
		

> Good for Ellis, *getting a HC job in the SEC is a good deal for him.*  Selfish if we expected him to stay when he has done a good job and deserves a promotion.  I think he was waiting to take over from Spurrier but the extension made him realize he wouldn't get the HC job here.
> 
> 
> When did So. Miss join the SEC?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> irishleprechaun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 20, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> irishleprechaun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsix (Dec 20, 2011)

It might be bad for UGA, we have hung over 40 points on them 2 out of the last 3 years. I don't think giving up 42 points qualifies as a dismantling and that is even with Bobo calling the plays. Who as someone said above is good at stopping a good offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2011)

bigsix said:


> It might be bad for UGA, we have hung over 40 points on them 2 out of the last 3 years. I don't think giving up 42 points qualifies as a dismantling and that is even with Bobo calling the plays. Who as someone said above is good at stopping a good offense.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 20, 2011)

bigsix said:


> It might be bad for UGA, we have hung over 40 points on them 2 out of the last 3 years. I don't think giving up 42 points qualifies as a dismantling and that is even with Bobo calling the plays. Who as someone said above is good at stopping a good offense.



Great point.


----------



## gin house (Dec 20, 2011)

EJ done a good job here, i wish him the best at So miss.  We will be fine, Lawing and Ward know the defense but i hope we get a DC from outside the program(proven).   Ward is actually our DC but EJ ran the defense.  I wish EJ would have stayed but im not worried with him gone.  As long as the coach they bring in produces better than our ST coach that was supposed to get it done this year.  USC has around 80 applications for the RB coach so i figure we will have a good list to pick from.  Either way, It wont help the dawgs in columbia next year.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 21, 2011)

There ya go Ginny, I knew you had it in you!. That was one of your best spins! 80 apps huh?Man you really are in the know. How are you gonna top this one?!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 21, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Love the avatar.



foolish no realistic yes


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You just made yourself look REAL foolish there Paddlin'. Easy win huh? Sackerlina will have to REALLY turn the tables on UGA for a LONG time before they count us as an easy win BTW ain't Ingram a senior?If he ain't he's gone to the NFL for sure.The likelihood of USCe beating UGA three in a row is astronomical.



by jobe i think u have come up with our DL nickname...SACKERLINA  and as far as the astros go they stink.  I bet Aaron Murray came up with that sackerlina nickname too.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think EJ made a mistake. sure he got a head coaching gig, but for how long? 3? 4 years at best? he won't last long there because with the players he has on the roster, he doesn't favor that style of offense. I don't see this ending well for him but I understand it's something he had to do. now, as for USC, we aren't in as bad of shape as everyone wants to make us out to be. we have defensive guys calling US, not the other way around. who wouldn't want to coach Clowney, Qarles, and the rest of the young guys we have on that defense? you'd be a fool not to want to move in that job with that amount of talent already in place. not to mention our recruits aren't jumping ship, they know we'll get someone just as good as EJ.


----------



## gin house (Dec 21, 2011)

Wish EJ the best and hope this Headcoaching job fares better than his last, it was bad.   A lot of talk about Mike Stoops coming in.  May just be talk but he was on the radio in columbia today answering questions about his style of defense and relationship with the Spurriers.   I like that he runs a 4-2-5 that we run now and he mixes in the 4-3.   I do like that he has a little grit in playcalling.  He said his defense was different than EJ's but alot of similarities.  I do like the fact that every team hes coached has been very, very good.  Says hes pretty close to bubba and plays golf with SOS.  He has some very good credentials.  If he comes here id be extatic.


----------



## gin house (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> There ya go Ginny, I knew you had it in you!. That was one of your best spins! 80 apps huh?Man you really are in the know. How are you gonna top this one?!



   The internet is your friend, go see for yourself.   Facts are everywhere just as the foolish jibberish you post.  Spin that


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 21, 2011)

I wonder if SC will be the "real" champion of the east again next year.  LOL.


----------



## gin house (Dec 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wonder if SC will be the "real" champion of the east again next year.  LOL.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wonder if SC will be the "real" champion of the east again next year.  LOL.



i wonder if Murray and your DC have what it takes to beat us? my guess is no.


----------



## gin house (Dec 21, 2011)

I dont think EJ leaving will hurt that bad if any.   Mike Stoops is said to be very interested in the job but i think Spurrier has a few bigger fish to go after and Stoops will be the fallback( which is great with me)   Sources say Spurrier said that "John Chavis will have to tell him no".  I doubt Chavis would leave LSU with the way things are going down there.  Hopefully he thinks about coming home as hes from south carolina and maybe he can talk cooper(honeybadger and claibornes coach) into coming with him, cooper was an assistant coach at south carolina for four years recently.   Im not worried either way, EJ was a good coach but plain, good defense but very predictable.  Also hearing the Oregon state and texas a&m rb coaches are calling......Dont know anything about either of them.  Things are shaping up in all fronts for us, recruiting is about to make a little noise also i think.  Either way im ready for the bowl game and next season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont think EJ leaving will hurt that bad if any.




What???

That was a punch in the gut, just like Van Gorder leaving UGA... On the recruiting side, this may hurt you pretty bad.. You guys better fill that slot quick!

I'm liking the odds on our bet even more!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont think EJ leaving will hurt that bad if any.   Mike Stoops is said to be very interested in the job but i think Spurrier has a few bigger fish to go after and Stoops will be the fallback( which is great with me)   Sources say Spurrier said that "John Chavis will have to tell him no".  I doubt Chavis would leave LSU with the way things are going down there.  Hopefully he thinks about coming home as hes from south carolina and maybe he can talk cooper(honeybadger and claibornes coach) into coming with him, cooper was an assistant coach at south carolina for four years recently.   Im not worried either way, EJ was a good coach but plain, good defense but very predictable.  Also hearing the Oregon state and texas a&m rb coaches are calling......Dont know anything about either of them.  Things are shaping up in all fronts for us, recruiting is about to make a little noise also i think.  Either way im ready for the bowl game and next season.



some of the silliest garbage you've ever posted.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> i wonder if Murray and your DC have what it takes to beat us? my guess is no.



I know.  Yall are such a powerhouse.  Give you SC boys a rope and you think you're cowboys.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know.  Yall are such a powerhouse.  Give you SC boys a rope and you think you're cowboys.



Thats funny,,, i think our DC did a great job against the cocks!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats funny,,, i think our DC did a great job against the cocks!



You think that because you aren't getting your mind around gamecock logic.

Your strengths are really weaknesses and their weaknesses are really strengths.

Losing Ellis Johnson actually works to their advantage.  

They live in bizzaro world man.  As much as they brag about the OBS, if he quit tomorrow they would brag about how it somehow actually makes them better.

It's crazy talk.  It will get on your nerves if you try and make sense of it or try to hold them accountable for such absurdity.  Just do what I do.  Enjoy it.  It's hilarious.

Read ginny's post that rex quoted.  Tell me that is not one of the funniest things you've ever read.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont think EJ leaving will hurt that bad if any.   Mike Stoops is said to be very interested in the job but i think Spurrier has a few bigger fish to go after and Stoops will be the fallback( which is great with me)   Sources say Spurrier said that "John Chavis will have to tell him no".  I doubt Chavis would leave LSU with the way things are going down there.  Hopefully he thinks about coming home as hes from south carolina and maybe he can talk cooper(honeybadger and claibornes coach) into coming with him, cooper was an assistant coach at south carolina for four years recently.   Im not worried either way, EJ was a good coach but plain, good defense but very predictable.  Also hearing the Oregon state and texas a&m rb coaches are calling......Dont know anything about either of them.  *Things are shaping up in all fronts for us*, recruiting is about to make a little noise also i think.  Either way im ready for the bowl game and next season.



that shape resembles coyote droppings


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> that shape resembles coyote droppings



You can allways tell what a Yote has been eatin too,,,,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You think that because you aren't getting your mind around gamecock logic.
> 
> Your strengths are really weaknesses and their weaknesses are really strengths.
> 
> ...


I usualy cant make heads or tails out of his posts. Most times they make about as much since as this,,,,,,,hhiihubdcdhjbbbsdcihbwcibqdwciubciucvouiwhvwiojucbvaibiciiqwecneicncqwicbwecijnewouqwencowdoqwdncoqwdcnqowdjnnqwojcnnqwocnqocjnqewocnnqeocqncoqncqojnqocnoqnqowcnoqcdnqocnqoicnnqocnqcoqncqonqonqoicn89idrjuoucj  noid0hj2jd988uccllk scd:trampoline:


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 22, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I usualy cant make heads or tails out of his posts. Most times they make about as much since as this,,,,,,,hhiihubdcdhjbbbsdcihbwcibqdwciubciucvouiwhvwiojucbvaibiciiqwecneicncqwicbwecijnewouqwencowdoqwdncoqwdcnqowdjnnqwojcnnqwocnqocjnqewocnnqeocqncoqncqojnqocnoqnqowcnoqcdnqocnqoicnnqocnqcoqncqonqonqoicn89idrjuoucj  noid0hj2jd988uccllk scd:trampoline:




Translation: SC is the greatest team on earth...and I have to agree


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 22, 2011)

Word is Lorenzo " i cant teach tacklin" Ward will be promoted ...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Translation: SC is the greatest team on earth...and I have to agree


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess you Sackerlina fans are counting on UGA to have 3 turnovers ( or was it 4) and be pathetic on special teams next year too?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Translation: SC is the greatest team on earth...and I have to agree


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I guess you Sackerlina fans are counting on UGA to have 3 turnovers ( or was it 4) and be pathetic on special teams next year too?



Recruiting, weapons all over the field, OBS.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Recruiting, weapons all over the field, OBS.



Rivals has this hid at #1 and this one at #2 and this one at #3. Rivals and scout both have this one at #1. Rivals, Rivals, Rivals, Rivals, and Scout too!!!


----------



## SAhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

South GA dawg
Funny!! You have honey badger as an avatar and are trying to justify how Georgia will once again lose to SC next year! Figure out who you really support son?? As for your dawgs, you cannot stand the fact that SC is the Florida of the old days..you just cannot beat us anymore. Quit the hopeless dreaming and do not forget which SEC EAST TEAM BEAT EVERY team in the east conference. You just got lucky, but then the SEC championship was a reality check..huh.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

SAhunter said:


> South GA dawg
> Funny!! You have honey badger as an avatar and are trying to justify how Georgia will once again lose to SC next year! Figure out who you really support son?? As for your dawgs, you cannot stand the fact that SC is the Florida of the old days..you just cannot beat us anymore. Quit the hopeless dreaming and do not forget which SEC EAST TEAM BEAT EVERY team in the east conference. You just got lucky, but then the SEC championship was a reality check..huh.
> Merry Christmas.



I lost the UGA/LSU avatar bet with Les Miles.  Try to at least have a fraction of an idea of what you are talking about if you must weigh in.

That second part is such utter deslusional foolishness that I had to read it twice.  This is why we laugh at guys like you and ginhouse and paddy.  You guys truly believe this nonsense and think that SC is a perrenial power now.

The east's traditionally better teams, UGA, Florida, and Tenn have all been down within the last two years.  You guys seem to think that it is complete coincidence that those are the two years that SC has had a decent record.

As Ripper said earlier, get as high on it as you guys want.  But nobody outside Coulmbia is taking any of this seriously.  Yall are Kentucky.  That's who you are.  The last two years are an aberration as far as the rest of us are concerned and nobody thinks yall have arrived.  

Cock a doodle doo.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Rivals has this hid at #1 and this one at #2 and this one at #3. Rivals and scout both have this one at #1. Rivals, Rivals, Rivals, Rivals, and Scout too!!!



Weapons all over the field.  Rivals.  Scout.  Rivals. Scout.  Scout.  Rivals.  Scivals.  Rout.  Rout.  Scivals.  Recruiting.  Weapons.  Reapons.  Weapcuiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Translation: SC is the greatest team on earth...and I have to agree



Dang.. You only got 7 words out of all that.. USC talk for ya..:santatwo:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I lost the UGA/LSU avatar bet with Les Miles.  Try to at least have a fraction of an idea of what you are talking about if you must weigh in.
> 
> That second part is such utter deslusional foolishness that I had to read it twice.  This is why we laugh at guys like you and ginhouse and paddy.  You guys truly believe this nonsense and think that SC is a perrenial power now.
> 
> ...



Cock a doodle doo...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weapons all over the field.  Rivals.  Scout.  Rivals. Scout.  Scout.  Rivals.  Scivals.  Rout.  Rout.  Scivals.  Recruiting.  Weapons.  Reapons.  Weapcuiting.



Looks like gin has found a play mate.:nono:


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2011)

I hear he just take being a chickin' no more.  Them chickin's wake up and run around fast in the morning, but by the afternoon, dem chickin's is always just tuckered out.

Besides, Spurrier would not let any other rooster win the Nobell Peace prize!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like gin has found a play mate.:nono:



You know birds of a feather...............


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I lost the UGA/LSU avatar bet with Les Miles.  Try to at least have a fraction of an idea of what you are talking about if you must weigh in.
> 
> That second part is such utter deslusional foolishness that I had to read it twice.  This is why we laugh at guys like you and ginhouse and paddy.  You guys truly believe this nonsense and think that SC is a perrenial power now.
> 
> ...



  I wouldnt laugh at anybody that beat me two years in a row and wouldnt even downrate kentucky when they played UGA pretty tough in a 19-10 game this year.  Wish we could have played kentucky better than we did(54-3) LOL    You might want to look back further than the last two years, most every game has been very, very close and weve faired to come out on top the last couple.  I do know how uga fans look at it though,  the last two years dont count, gotta look back before that but if they win this year that counts  Man up and admitt USC is the better team and has won the last two years, 9-1 the last two years in the east.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I hear he just take being a chickin' no more.  Them chickin's wake up and run around fast in the morning, but by the afternoon, dem chickin's is always just tuckered out.
> 
> Besides, Spurrier would not let any other rooster win the Nobell Peace prize!



  I see someone was successful at finding their crack pipe rolling around in the floorboard this morning.  That makes absolutely no sense, absolutely none.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> I see someone was successful at finding their crack pipe rolling around in the floorboard this morning.  That makes absolutely no sense, absolutely none.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 23, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


>



Bondy, that has got to be one of your best post in the past three seasons


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> I wouldnt laugh at anybody that beat me two years in a row and wouldnt even downrate kentucky when they played UGA pretty tough in a 19-10 game this year.  Wish we could have played kentucky better than we did(54-3) LOL    You might want to look back further than the last two years, most every game has been very, very close and weve faired to come out on top the last couple.  I do know how uga fans look at it though,  the last two years dont count, gotta look back before that but if they win this year that counts  Man up and admitt USC is the better team and has won the last two years, 9-1 the last two years in the east.



LOL.  You crack me up.  Hearing you tell somebody to "man up" is the funniest thing I've heard today.

Just don't commit suicide when yall lose to us next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> I wouldnt laugh at anybody that beat me two years in a row and wouldnt even downrate kentucky when they played UGA pretty tough in a 19-10 game this year.  .



and you guys beat navy by 3...


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> and you guys beat navy by 3...



  If youd look at total offense youd see that UGA wasnt in the running with Navy.......... Thats just facts, or ECU was also but what are you getting at?  We also beat UT, Vandy and Kentucky allowing 3 points each or 9 combined....How did UGA match up with those three?  Lets see.....Vandy 31-28, Ut (i dont remember but im sure UT score 20+) and Kentucky   19-10......Your defense gave up at least 58 points to those three that we gave up 9 to.  How do you spin that?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> If youd look at total offense youd see that UGA wasnt in the running with Navy.......... Thats just facts, or ECU was also but what are you getting at?  We also beat UT, Vandy and Kentucky allowing 3 points each or 9 combined....How did UGA match up with those three?  Lets see.....Vandy 31-28, Ut (i dont remember but im sure UT score 20+) and Kentucky   19-10......Your defense gave up at least 58 points to those three that we gave up 9 to.  How do you spin that?



So did we and you are still screaming about our schedule.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> How do you spin that?



 They go "historical" on you. That's all they got.


And when that doesn't work, they just stick their head in the sand and pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> They go "historical" on you. That's all they got.
> 
> 
> And when that doesn't work, they just stick their head in the sand and pretend it didn't happen.



Wow.  That is a dead on description of most of the SC fans here.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> They go "historical" on you. That's all they got.
> 
> 
> And when that doesn't work, they just stick their head in the sand and pretend it didn't happen.



  Oh, you arent telling me anything i dont know.  Ive heard this the last two years and when they lose they do shut up for a while until they beat coastal carolina and its on again  Just bare with em, it will only be ten months and we'll get a short break.........unless coastal beats them.  Then we might get a long one.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> I see someone was successful at finding their crack pipe rolling around in the floorboard this morning.  That makes absolutely no sense, absolutely none.



Well, since you found your crack pipe, it is no wonder it makes no sense to you.

Let me spell it out ... da chickins (so cackalaca) start most every season doing real good and then toward the end of most every season, the collapse.

If you haven't heard the joke about the rooster than won the nobell piece prize, I am not going to be one to tell you.  I don't have enough to explain six times.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Well, since you found your crack pipe, it is no wonder it makes no sense to you.
> 
> Let me spell it out ... da chickins (so cackalaca) start most every season doing real good and then toward the end of most every season, the collapse.
> 
> If you haven't heard the joke about the rooster than won the nobell piece prize, I am not going to be one to tell you.  I don't have enough to explain six times.



   What!.?   Thats just too funny.   You dont have enough what to explain six times?????    Youd better layoff the keyboard before you burn yourself.  I dont know much about those pipes but i imagine it could be easy to burn yourself.:nono:  Nobell piece prize  ha?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 24, 2011)

Gin house is to SC as Lilburn Joe is to GT. Don't even waste your breath guys.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 24, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Gin house is to SC as Lilburn Joe is to GT. Don't even waste your breath guys.



Exactly.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 24, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> .
> 
> Let me spell it out ... da chickins (so cackalaca) start most every season doing real good and then toward the end of most every season, the collapse.



Let me spell it out for you....

The last game Georgia played this year was ,not only a monumental collapse, it was a stomping of epic proportions.


Maybe you missed it, but the rest of the country didn't.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 24, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> The last game Georgia played this year was ,not only a monumental collapse, it was a stomping of epic proportions.
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed it, but the rest of the country didn't.



you're making it out to be a little more than what it was.  we did get handled in the second half, but that is going to happen when you allow special team td's, int's for td's, us dropping td's and just bad field position.  we got beat by a team that was much better than we were and that has more depth, no doubt about it.  they beat us just as they beat everyone else on their schedule.  

all that being said, we played a strong first half and didn't allow them to get a first down and i can't remember the yards they had.  we had no running game, seeing how ic was hurt.  now i'm not foolish enough to say that had he been 100%, he would have run all over their defense, because he wouldn't have, but the threat of him popping a big one would have had lsu playing a little differently.  

i still would have rather been in the game and lost, then to have been at home watching it, because my team was part of an EPIC FAILURE when they lost to auburn.  we did what was needed to get us in the sec championship game, by winning 10 straight.  you guys had the opportunity to skate on in, but you blew it.  that's on you guys, not us.  quit moaning about us "backing" in to it.  it's not our fault that you guys didn't handle your business.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 24, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> you're making it out to be a little more than what it was.  we did get handled in the second half, but that is going to happen when you allow special team td's, int's for td's, us dropping td's and just bad field position.  we got beat by a team that was much better than we were and that has more depth, no doubt about it.  they beat us just as they beat everyone else on their schedule.
> 
> all that being said, we played a strong first half and didn't allow them to get a first down and i can't remember the yards they had.  we had no running game, seeing how ic was hurt.  now i'm not foolish enough to say that had he been 100%, he would have run all over their defense, because he wouldn't have, but the threat of him popping a big one would have had lsu playing a little differently.
> 
> i still would have rather been in the game and lost, then to have been at home watching it, because my team was part of an EPIC FAILURE when they lost to auburn.  we did what was needed to get us in the sec championship game, by winning 10 straight.  you guys had the opportunity to skate on in, but you blew it.  that's on you guys, not us.  quit moaning about us "backing" in to it.  it's not our fault that you guys didn't handle your business.



Exactly.  We kept hearing about how they controlled their own destiny and the minute that was no longer true we heard that we wouldn't be able to keep winning now that we "had to win."  Then when we kept winning and clinched the east, we were told that we backed in.  The fact is, we won enough games to get there and the mighty hens did not.  They can call it whatever they want.  And LSU would have destroyed them so their opinion on that game doesn't count for much.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 24, 2011)

didn't USCe lose to Arky?...who got smoked by LSU...
Not trying to thump on USCe, just ad a little non-biased, objective reasoning.
I seem to remember Aubbie puttin an "epic" whippin on em last year.
The way I see it, USCe and UGA were roughly equal this season, however, UGA improved while USCe faltered.
2012 may prove a wider gap between UGA and USCe...but you never know


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 24, 2011)

The only "faulter" was the home game v auburn.  We lost to a higher ranked arky on the road.

4-0 in Sept
3-1 in Oct
3-1 in Nov

10-2...I guess expectations are higher of SC now if this is considered to be "faultering"...

We are better than we have ever been, no one can argue about that.  Question is will Spurrier be able to keep it going and contend year after year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 24, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> The only "faulter" was the home game v auburn.  We lost to a higher ranked arky on the road.
> 
> 4-0 in Sept
> 3-1 in Oct
> ...



Absolutely agree.  There are just one or two who seem to have an almost comically over inflated idea of how good that is.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Absolutely agree.  There are just one or two who seem to have an almost comically over inflated idea of how good that is.


Yep,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gin house (Dec 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Absolutely agree.  There are just one or two who seem to have an almost comically over inflated idea of how good that is.



  I can agree with about everything irish posted but what you posted is all in who you pull for.  And what ripper posted i can somewhat agree with other that uga improved and usc faultered.  Its simple,  Who did uga beat and who did usc beat?  who did uga lose to and who did usc lose to?  Ripper talked about LSu thumping Arky.....It wasnt near as bad as the uga/lsu game was it?  If i recall arky went up 17-0  and it ended up 44-28 and that was in deathvalley.  I will say Arky is better than uga and usc, i believe that.   Im not saying Uga isnt a good team but i honestly dont think theyre as good as us.  Who is ugas biggest win.........Florida?   Usc's...........UGA/Florida?    UGA lost to Boise st and USC.......We lost to Arky and somehow Auburn.   I say there isnt much differnce in either team right now, never said we were much better but its ridiculous to say we arent in the same talk as uga.  Uga had a good 10 win streak, thats impressive but really who did they beat?  Not knocking uga but ole miss(2-10)  Florida (???)  Ut (???)  Miss st(??)  New mexico st(did they win a game this year?)   Coastal Carolina( i dont know if they won a game this year)   Not knockin uga, theyre a good team.   I will give my honest opinion of USC.   Garcia( he has never paned out but led the country in interceptions this year)  Auburn game was a poor showing by garcia and the whole offense but was lost by Garcia last minute.  Arkansas play good at home and pretty much whipped us all the way around.   No excuses but you have to show up on saturdays or crap like the auburn game will get you, it almost happened in athens to us but our defense showed.  garcia was like 7-18 for 84 yards, 2 int and 1 td in the uga game.   What i do like about usc now is that we played half the year without Lattimore and Shaw came in and played very good(check his stats, it might suprise you) and played a pile of freshmen that contributed.  Three of our o linemen were freshmen(gibson, mautalis and one that isnt coming to mind at the moment. LOL)   On the D line it was Clowney and Quarells.   RB   Brandon wilds is a freshman.   Many of our starters and rotating players are freshmen and that should only mean well for us down the road.  Both are good teams but for ANY uga fan to disclude USC from the talk is ridiculous.  Theres bias in all fans but even i admit uga is a pretty good team.


----------



## gin house (Dec 24, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> didn't USCe lose to Arky?...who got smoked by LSU...
> Not trying to thump on USCe, just ad a little non-biased, objective reasoning.
> I seem to remember Aubbie puttin an "epic" whippin on em last year.
> The way I see it, USCe and UGA were roughly equal this season, however, UGA improved while USCe faltered.
> 2012 may prove a wider gap between UGA and USCe...but you never know



  I recall an "epic" whipping from Auburn last year, they were a very good team but i also recall Bama going up on auburn 28-0 and Auburn manhandling them like little kids and taking it away from them.  I also recall laying a "whipping" on the #1 Bama last year but like i always say....thats last year.     You can compare Arky beating usc then getting beat by lsu, thats very true just the same as you can look at Miss st held LSU to what a 19-7 game this year........UGA and USC both beat Miss st but uga gave up almost thirty points more than Miss st....Does that mean Miss st is as good as uga?????.........NO.     The bottom line is uga and usc both played a top ten team this year, both lost.   Uga and USC played head to head and USC won.     Uga played Ole Miss (2-10) and USC played Auburn(#25 now)   There isnt a big difference between the two.  USC is ranked #9 and UGA #16..........  People can argue who is better and the majority on here will say UGA, i understand that but the record, strength of schedule and rankings tell the tell.  Not a big difference but i think were a little better, even with backup qb and backup rb.  I think were much better without Garcia but i sure would love to have Latti back.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> [/color]
> What!.?   Thats just too funny.   You dont have enough what to explain six times?????    Youd better layoff the keyboard before you burn yourself.  I dont know much about those pipes but i imagine it could be easy to burn yourself.:nono:  Nobell piece prize  ha?



I don't have enough time to educate no so cackalacka boy like you.  Didn't you repeat the 1st grade 6 times like the average so cackalacka boy does?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 25, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Let me spell it out for you....
> 
> The last game Georgia played this year was ,not only a monumental collapse, it was a stomping of epic proportions.
> 
> ...



Georgia played a whale of a 1st half, but did not have the depth to wear LSU down.  LSU had the depth to wear Georgia down and did. Did So Cackalaca play LSU last year?  Didn't think so! What is So Cackalaca's historical results in the SEC championship game?  Hmmm, one time to the show and one loss.  Yep, you chickin's really need to be throwing rocks!


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I don't have enough Sense to educate no so cackalacka boy like you.  Didn't you repeat the 1st grade 6 times like the average so cackalacka boy does?



  I fixed it for you:santatwo:  Im not a scholar by an means but you downrating someone for spelling or education is like someone cursing a dog for licking himself...........   Did you get another rock for christmas?


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Georgia played a whale of a 1st half, but did not have the depth to wear LSU down.  LSU had the depth to wear Georgia down and did. Did So Cackalaca play LSU last year?  Didn't think so! What is So Cackalaca's historical results in the SEC championship game?  Hmmm, one time to the show and one loss.  Yep, you chickin's really need to be throwing rocks!



  Ive never really payed that much attention to excuses for losing but i heard Spurrier in an interview in the Florida days when he said youd never hear him say that lack of depth lost the game, that was an exuse for losers.   Id have to agree with that.   What depth do you speak of?  After halfime did not the same players that started on both teams come back out?  Where does the depth come into it?  You got your tails kicked when LSU's secondary decided it was time to start playing football.   Hey,  How does it feel to lose to USC then go to the SECCG and have a USC secondary coach have his boys take the game to another level and embarrase you?  Cooper came from USC before LSU.  As far as uneducated cakalackie boys........Chavis is a south carolina native, he was smart enough to hand UGA and their fans their tail in a half of football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> I fixed it for you:santatwo:  Im not a scholar by an means but you downrating someone for spelling or education is like someone cursing a dog for licking himself...........   Did you get another rock for christmas?



What?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> Ive never really payed that much attention to excuses for losing but i heard Spurrier in an interview in the Florida days when he said youd never hear him say that lack of depth lost the game, that was an exuse for losers.   Id have to agree with that.   What depth do you speak of?  After halfime did not the same players that started on both teams come back out?  Where does the depth come into it?  You got your tails kicked when LSU's secondary decided it was time to start playing football.   Hey,  How does it feel to lose to USC then go to the SECCG and have a USC secondary coach have his boys take the game to another level and embarrase you?  Cooper came from USC before LSU.  As far as uneducated cakalackie boys........Chavis is a south carolina native, he was smart enough to hand UGA and their fans their tail in a half of football.



wow, did you really just ask that?


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> wow, did you really just ask that?



  pretty much yes.  Where did the players change from first half to second......they didnt on either side.   Honeybadger played the first half and second half, same as claiborn, nevis, montgomery......Just like murray, Jones, Glenn..........What is your definition of " we didnt have the depth????"   I agree with the head ball coach, its just an excuse for not admiting you were beaten.  Please do enlighten me on your opinion of the question above.  If im wrong i will gladly admit it.  I guess the only excuse is running back??  I guess there goes the depth you speak of.  Funny how we arent as good as uga right now per uga fans.  Could it be we lacked depth all year and still have a better record and ranking?  I dont buy the depth crap.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 25, 2011)

If you don't understand the depth comment, then you don't understand much. What is there not to get?  Fresh bodies compared go warn out one's...you don't understand that? Ever heard of an offense wearing down a defense?


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> If you don't understand the depth comment, then you don't understand much. What is there not to get?  Fresh bodies compared go warn out one's...you don't understand that? Ever heard of an offense wearing down a defense?



  Like i said......What different players were playing before and after the first half?????   I didnt expect an answer either and i understand what depth is.   What "fresh" bodies did lsu bring in second half??  I recall the same.  I have heard of an offense wearing down a defense but what does that have to do with your depth?  I was suprised to see uga go up on LSU, i really was but knew it was a matter of time until they started playing and wore uga out, just like they did a better team in arky and sure enough it happened.  I'll ask again.  Define the Depth issue that caused UGA not to stay in the game.    On a side not.........Do you know that Uga has brought in like ten strait top ten recruiting classes?  It may not be exact by very close.   How do you explain the depth issue?  Is it that the coaches cant evaluate or..............  Yes,  UGA has recruited better than LSU the last decade.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 25, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> The only "faulter" was the home game v auburn.  We lost to a higher ranked arky on the road.
> 
> 4-0 in Sept
> 3-1 in Oct
> ...



Losing a two game lead after the second week of the season over a team who's coach was on the hot seat would be considered faltering in most anyone's book. :santatwo:


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 25, 2011)

This may be one of the funnier arguments that just keeps going, and going, and going.... To all the SC fans, you do have a team that now contends , the problem is that they never have before so they get very little respect.  You guys have never even sniffed an SEC title, therefore the teams like UF, UGA,TENN, AUB, Bama, LSU, are going to have bragging rights until you do.  You did beat UGA the last 2 years, and congrats, but you also lose games you shouldn't and that is what kept you out of Atlanta.  UGA played a favorable schedule this year, next year it will add BAMA, and the following year will be Bama and LSU, do we get a free pass that year?  And speaking of schedule, who exactly did SC beat that was impressive, Clemson?  I think Clemson was dismantled by GT this year. (Didn't UGA play Tech this year)  To sum it up, you guys are on the doorstep of being a good program, now is when you learn how a good program acts.  You don't start talking trash about the programs that have been to the top until you actually get there too.  Merry Christmas and here is to a fun 2012 season.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 25, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> This may be one of the funnier arguments that just keeps going, and going, and going.... To all the SC fans, you do have a team that now contends , the problem is that they never have before so they get very little respect.  You guys have never even sniffed an SEC title, therefore the teams like UF, UGA,TENN, AUB, Bama, LSU, are going to have bragging rights until you do.  You did beat UGA the last 2 years, and congrats, but you also lose games you shouldn't and that is what kept you out of Atlanta.  UGA played a favorable schedule this year, next year it will add BAMA, and the following year will be Bama and LSU, do we get a free pass that year?  And speaking of schedule, who exactly did SC beat that was impressive, Clemson?  I think Clemson was dismantled by GT this year. (Didn't UGA play Tech this year)  To sum it up, you guys are on the doorstep of being a good program, now is when you learn how a good program acts.  You don't start talking trash about the programs that have been to the top until you actually get there too.  Merry Christmas and here is to a fun 2012 season.



trivia and history buffs...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 25, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Georgia played a whale of a 1st half, but did not have the depth to wear LSU down.  LSU had the depth to wear Georgia down and did. Did So Cackalaca play LSU last year?  Didn't think so! What is So Cackalaca's historical results in the SEC championship game?  Hmmm, one time to the show and one loss.  Yep, you chickin's really need to be throwing rocks!



uh hate to tell u it aint rocks...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> trivia and history buffs...



otherwise known as facts.


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> This may be one of the funnier arguments that just keeps going, and going, and going.... To all the SC fans, you do have a team that now contends , the problem is that they never have before so they get very little respect.  You guys have never even sniffed an SEC title, therefore the teams like UF, UGA,TENN, AUB, Bama, LSU, are going to have bragging rights until you do.  You did beat UGA the last 2 years, and congrats, but you also lose games you shouldn't and that is what kept you out of Atlanta.  UGA played a favorable schedule this year, next year it will add BAMA, and the following year will be Bama and LSU, do we get a free pass that year?  And speaking of schedule, who exactly did SC beat that was impressive, Clemson?  I think Clemson was dismantled by GT this year. (Didn't UGA play Tech this year)  To sum it up, you guys are on the doorstep of being a good program, now is when you learn how a good program acts.  You don't start talking trash about the programs that have been to the top until you actually get there too.  Merry Christmas and here is to a fun 2012 season.



  I will agree with a lot of what you said, very true.   As far as i know UGA will drop the bama game and keep west opponants of ole miss and auburn next year,  we get arky and LSu(at their house).   A little irony here is that you shouldnt trash talk clemson either,   they won the NC in 1981, a year after uga won their only uncontested NC. Also they have the same record as uga but they won their Title game.  We win our bowl game and were 20-7 the last two years, 9-1 sec east last two years, ranked top ten bcs.   I really dont think the past accomplishments really matter, neither do the teams, coaches or players.  Nobody is looking for respect, just letting a few know that and that they need to check themselves before downrating our team.


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> otherwise known as facts.



  Heres another fact for ya.  UGA= 1 NC......Clemson= 1 NC......The only difference is Clemson won theirs since UGa won theirs.:santatwo:  How can a uga fan trashtalk them?  Facts can be very misleading sometimes, history is just that.  Are you expecting the team with more NC than any to win it this season?  If you dont know its Princeton.  Or Notre Dame should be a big contender seeing as they have about ten more NC's than UGA.   Id take UgA to go over Notre Dame any day even though Notre Dames tradition and history dwarfs whatever Uga has ever sniffed.  What Notre Dame has is just that.......History.  Doesnt win a thing for them now.


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> uh hate to tell u it aint rocks...



  Thats all thats on his mind since he found that pipe rolling around in the floorboard.......Poor guy.:santatwo:


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 25, 2011)

UGA is 38-15 vs Clemson and 43-15-2 vs SC making UGA 81-30-2 vs our inferior cousins to the east. I'll give this to Clemson though, at least they have a glimmer of tradition.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> Heres another fact for ya.  UGA= 1 NC......Clemson= 1 NC......The only difference is Clemson won theirs since UGa won theirs.:santatwo:  How can a uga fan trashtalk them?  Facts can be very misleading sometimes, history is just that.  Are you expecting the team with more NC than any to win it this season?  If you dont know its Princeton.  Or Notre Dame should be a big contender seeing as they have about ten more NC's than UGA.   Id take UgA to go over Notre Dame any day even though Notre Dames tradition and history dwarfs whatever Uga has ever sniffed.  What Notre Dame has is just that.......History.  Doesnt win a thing for them now.



i agree that what a team did back in the day means little to me.  i have always said, beyond 10 years or so, win/loss records don't mean a whole lot to me.  i look at how my team is currently and i consider current as 10 years or less.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 25, 2011)

Not sure where anybody was trash talking Clemson, more referring to SC and their strong schedule?  It is obvious that this conversation is not going to go anywhere since it is now about Clemson and UGA and national titles won in 1980 and 1981  Good luck SC fans on winning that elusive first SEC title, once you get one, maybe you'll understand what big boy football feels like.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> Not sure where anybody was trash talking Clemson, more referring to SC and their strong schedule?  It is obvious that this conversation is not going to go anywhere since it is now about Clemson and UGA and national titles won in 1980 and 1981  Good luck SC fans on winning that elusive first SEC title, once you get one, maybe you'll understand what big boy football feels like.[/QUOTE] :santatwo:


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree that what a team did back in the day means little to me.  i have always said, beyond 10 years or so, win/loss records don't mean a whole lot to me.  i look at how my team is currently and i consider current as 10 years or less.



  I completely agree.  Most realistic post anyone including myself has posted on here.  Im proud of you Rex:santatwo:


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> Not sure where anybody was trash talking Clemson, more referring to SC and their strong schedule?  It is obvious that this conversation is not going to go anywhere since it is now about Clemson and UGA and national titles won in 1980 and 1981  Good luck SC fans on winning that elusive first SEC title, once you get one, maybe you'll understand what big boy football feels like.



  You asked who USC beat this year and said...."CLemson?  Didnt Gt dimantle them?  Didnt UGA beat GT?"    I could easily call that trashtalk, couldnt you?  You could say Clemson was #5 this year and we beat them, they whipped VT who was #5 when they beat them.....Does that mean we beat 2 #5 teams?   You say USC loses games they shouldnt, i agree that happened in the auburn game  but how were we supposed to win against #3 at home??????   UGA couldnt beat boise pretty much at sanford stadium.  I know what big boy football feels like.  3-2 over bama last 11 years, 2-0 over UGA,  2-0 over UF, 2-0 over UT and 3-0 over clemson.  Or you could say 10-0 against bama, uga, florida, tenn and clemson the last two years.  Thats big boy football if ive ever seen it.  You know what all the teams in the losing column have in common?  Around 16 NC's.........Youd think those past titles would have helped win the games.  Let me ask you a question.  Do you agree uga had a weaker schedule this year?  Which team do you think is better this year?  You asked who we beat this year, let me ask you, who did uga beat?   A worn out young auburn team that is ranked 25th right now?   USC beat clemson(ranked #5 at one point) beat #16 uga, lost to #3 arkansas.   USC played two teams that made the top ten this year and won one,  uga played usc and lost, the closest ranked team they played or beat was auburn at 25.  UGA played the two best teams on their schedule the first two games, thats not news, it was hyped all offseason and they lost.  They done well to go thru the rest of an unranked schedule but theyre overated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> You asked who USC beat this year and said...."CLemson?  Didnt Gt dimantle them?  Didnt UGA beat GT?"    I could easily call that trashtalk, couldnt you?  You could say Clemson was #5 this year and we beat them, they whipped VT who was #5 when they beat them.....Does that mean we beat 2 #5 teams?   You say USC loses games they shouldnt, i agree that happened in the auburn game  but how were we supposed to win against #3 at home??????   UGA couldnt beat boise pretty much at sanford stadium.  I know what big boy football feels like.  3-2 over bama last 11 years, 2-0 over UGA,  2-0 over UF, 2-0 over UT and 3-0 over clemson.  Or you could say 10-0 against bama, uga, florida, tenn and clemson the last two years.  Thats big boy football if ive ever seen it.  You know what all the teams in the losing column have in common?  Around 16 NC's.........Youd think those past titles would have helped win the games.  Let me ask you a question.  Do you agree uga had a weaker schedule this year?  Which team do you think is better this year?  You asked who we beat this year, let me ask you, who did uga beat?   A worn out young auburn team that is ranked 25th right now?   USC beat clemson(ranked #5 at one point) beat #16 uga, lost to #3 arkansas.   USC played two teams that made the top ten this year and won one,  uga played usc and lost, the closest ranked team they played or beat was auburn at 25.  UGA played the two best teams on their schedule the first two games, thats not news, it was hyped all offseason and they lost.  They done well to go thru the rest of an unranked schedule but theyre overated.



Man, you seriously have issues if this is still bothering you... UGA won the East. If you REALLY think USC could beat UGA today than you are nuts... You guys are beat down and crushed from a player stand point.. Get in the Christmas spirit and just relax.. It is what it is.. Come hang out with us in the Outdoor Cafe, cook some food and Relax... Season is over besides 1 game...  Hunting season is almost over... Pick up a rod and go Trout fishing!! I'll even show you some of my spots in the mountains as long as you don't talk this crap... 

The SEC SEASON IS DONE! Time for Bowl games! The heck with everyone else... I'll be pulling for USC!


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> You asked who USC beat this year and said...."CLemson?  Didnt Gt dimantle them?  Didnt UGA beat GT?"    I could easily call that trashtalk, couldnt you?  You could say Clemson was #5 this year and we beat them, they whipped VT who was #5 when they beat them.....Does that mean we beat 2 #5 teams?   You say USC loses games they shouldnt, i agree that happened in the auburn game  but how were we supposed to win against #3 at home??????   UGA couldnt beat boise pretty much at sanford stadium.  I know what big boy football feels like.  3-2 over bama last 11 years, 2-0 over UGA,  2-0 over UF, 2-0 over UT and 3-0 over clemson.  Or you could say 10-0 against bama, uga, florida, tenn and clemson the last two years.  Thats big boy football if ive ever seen it.  You know what all the teams in the losing column have in common?  Around 16 NC's.........Youd think those past titles would have helped win the games.  Let me ask you a question.  Do you agree uga had a weaker schedule this year?  Which team do you think is better this year?  You asked who we beat this year, let me ask you, who did uga beat?   A worn out young auburn team that is ranked 25th right now?   USC beat clemson(ranked #5 at one point) beat #16 uga, lost to #3 arkansas.   USC played two teams that made the top ten this year and won one,  uga played usc and lost, the closest ranked team they played or beat was auburn at 25.  UGA played the two best teams on their schedule the first two games, thats not news, it was hyped all offseason and they lost.  They done well to go thru the rest of an unranked schedule but theyre overated.



If you wish real hard and keep the dream alive, maybe one day USC will hoist that first SEC banner.  Until then, you will always be what you are. Since we are always living in the past, I got a cool T-Shirt for Christmas this year, it said UGA SEC EAST CHAMPS 2011 (that would be this year, not in the past like you SC fans are living).  I love living in the present.  Have a great year in 2012 and maybe, just maybe, this will be the year you finally leave the ranks of Kentucky and Vandy.  Until then, quiet down, the men are talking.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> Ive never really payed that much attention to excuses for losing but i heard Spurrier in an interview in the Florida days when he said youd never hear him say that lack of depth lost the game, that was an exuse for losers.   Id have to agree with that.   What depth do you speak of?  After halfime did not the same players that started on both teams come back out?  Where does the depth come into it?  You got your tails kicked when LSU's secondary decided it was time to start playing football.   Hey,  How does it feel to lose to USC then go to the SECCG and have a USC secondary coach have his boys take the game to another level and embarrase you?  Cooper came from USC before LSU.  As far as uneducated cakalackie boys........Chavis is a south carolina native, he was smart enough to hand UGA and their fans their tail in a half of football.



I never put much store in what Spurned has to say.  As for your question about the same players, are you really that football illiterate?  LSU has 3 players at every motor position on the lines that are nearly equal.  UGA had 1 player at most, 2 at some.  Anybody who says that does not make a difference is an idiot.  Ask your buddies at Arkansas, who by the way whipped your so cackalacka buttocks.  They saw the same phenomenon with the same result.  This LSU team is a freak team.


It felt GREAT to be at the game while you South Cackalacka fans were sitting at home whining just like you are doing here.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> Thats all thats on his mind since he found that pipe rolling around in the floorboard.......Poor guy.:santatwo:



I'm not the one who wouldn't be throwing rocks.  I heard there weren't any rocks left in So. Cackalacka because y'all bunch of heads running round trying to smoke anything just in case somebody dropped it. :nono:

Its like the So. Cackalacka cowboy who dropped his tobaccy can in the bull ring and picked up 5 cans worth.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 26, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> otherwise known as facts.



yup i use to pay 25 cents for a krystal cheeseburger and 75 cents a gallon for gas but u know what it aint like that today so i have accepted the facts...i would be miserable if i kept remembering how it use to be back in the day.  Once u accept we are players in the East u might feel better about your present situation which is yall didnt beat us but being the xmas season  there is hope for next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 26, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> yup i use to pay 25 cents for a krystal cheeseburger and 75 cents a gallon for gas but u know what it aint like that today so i have accepted the facts...i would be miserable if i kept remembering how it use to be back in the day.  Once u accept we are players in the East u might feel better about your present situation which is yall didnt beat us but being the xmas season  there is hope for next year.



i never said you guys were not players in the east, i just don't think we have any reason to be that concerned about your team.  we are 7-4 against you guys under richt, your star rb just blew out his knee and there is no way to tell if he will be close to what he was (i am hoping he makes a full recovery, the dude is a beast) and your defense was the key to your team and now you are without a dc.  you guys say you will just plug someone else in and not miss a beat.  really, do you think it will be that easy?  do you think you can just plug any dc in and expect to have a top 5 defense?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 26, 2011)

Sung to the tune of "up on the rooftop"


Shouting from the rooftop just because,

up jumps cackalakians, putup your paws!

Want'n to argue with UGA boys,

giving themselves some christmas joys...

Chorus 

Ho, ho, ho! 

they wouldn’t go! 

Ho, ho, ho! 

they wouldn’t go! 

Out of the forum,

quick, quick, quick

Forget about history,

How bout them chicks?



Thank you, thank you...please tip your bartenders and waitresses....


MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!

Here is to the SEC sweeping all bowls and making our conference look great!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol... Do u know any country songs?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 26, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i never said you guys were not players in the east, i just don't think we have any reason to be that concerned about your team.  we are 7-4 against you guys under richt, your star rb just blew out his knee and there is no way to tell if he will be close to what he was (i am hoping he makes a full recovery, the dude is a beast) and your defense was the key to your team and now you are without a dc.  you guys say you will just plug someone else in and not miss a beat.  really, do you think it will be that easy?  do you think you can just plug any dc in and expect to have a top 5 defense?[/QUOTe
> 
> It doesn't matter when we play or who our DC is next years  game will be a great game.  We surely will be the underdawgs with all the changes/injuries/guys leaving early.  I think as long as spurrier coaches the GA/SC game will continue to generate interest and yes smack talk from both sides of the river.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 26, 2011)

No doubt, it's always a close game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> I can agree with about everything irish posted but what you posted is all in who you pull for.  And what ripper posted i can somewhat agree with other that uga improved and usc faultered.  Its simple,  Who did uga beat and who did usc beat?  who did uga lose to and who did usc lose to?  Ripper talked about LSu thumping Arky.....It wasnt near as bad as the uga/lsu game was it?  If i recall arky went up 17-0  and it ended up 44-28 and that was in deathvalley.  I will say Arky is better than uga and usc, i believe that.   Im not saying Uga isnt a good team but i honestly dont think theyre as good as us.  Who is ugas biggest win.........Florida?   Usc's...........UGA/Florida?    UGA lost to Boise st and USC.......We lost to Arky and somehow Auburn.   I say there isnt much differnce in either team right now, never said we were much better but its ridiculous to say we arent in the same talk as uga.  Uga had a good 10 win streak, thats impressive but really who did they beat?  Not knocking uga but ole miss(2-10)  Florida (???)  Ut (???)  Miss st(??)  New mexico st(did they win a game this year?)   Coastal Carolina( i dont know if they won a game this year)   Not knockin uga, theyre a good team.   I will give my honest opinion of USC.   Garcia( he has never paned out but led the country in interceptions this year)  Auburn game was a poor showing by garcia and the whole offense but was lost by Garcia last minute.  Arkansas play good at home and pretty much whipped us all the way around.   No excuses but you have to show up on saturdays or crap like the auburn game will get you, it almost happened in athens to us but our defense showed.  garcia was like 7-18 for 84 yards, 2 int and 1 td in the uga game.   What i do like about usc now is that we played half the year without Lattimore and Shaw came in and played very good(check his stats, it might suprise you) and played a pile of freshmen that contributed.  Three of our o linemen were freshmen(gibson, mautalis and one that isnt coming to mind at the moment. LOL)   On the D line it was Clowney and Quarells.   RB   Brandon wilds is a freshman.   Many of our starters and rotating players are freshmen and that should only mean well for us down the road.  Both are good teams but for ANY uga fan to disclude USC from the talk is ridiculous.  Theres bias in all fans but even i admit uga is a pretty good team.



LOL, it cracks me up how you have to type this freaking book to make a point.

ginny, grow up.  None of us are going to tell you how great SC is.  Be a man and just live with it.

No matter how long you whine and complain, we won the east and yall didn't and no amount of complaining, qualifying, excuse making, is going to change it.  I guess you get to look forward to next year.


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i never said you guys were not players in the east, i just don't think we have any reason to be that concerned about your team.  we are 7-4 against you guys under richt, your star rb just blew out his knee and there is no way to tell if he will be close to what he was (i am hoping he makes a full recovery, the dude is a beast) and your defense was the key to your team and now you are without a dc.  you guys say you will just plug someone else in and not miss a beat.  really, do you think it will be that easy?  do you think you can just plug any dc in and expect to have a top 5 defense?



  You do realize we still have the same DC we've had for three years in Larenzo Ward?  Ellis leaving could be a problem then again it may not be at all.  Ward is/has been the DC,  Lawing is the D line coach and has been around USC off and on about 16 years.  Ellis is a good defense coach but from what i gathered his defense was too complicated so Sprurrier simplified it and our defense started getting it done.  We still have all the peices exept EJ.  I dont know that there will be much of a difference.  I hope not.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 27, 2011)

C'mon Ginny, you must really think us UGA fans are as dumb as a sack of rocks! Johnson is the reason you guys are in a New Year's day bowl.BTW, we'll see how many of those guys on defense will hang around for next season. I KNOW that Ingram dude is gone and I know some of your DB's are going too. Just plug someone else in from your endless reservoir of talent over there in right? C'mon dude. Why don't you make it a new year's resolution to quit the crack?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 27, 2011)

Here are our seniors by position

DL - Ingram, McKnight

LB - Paulk

DB - Allen, Auguste, Whitlock, Markett


Only early entries for NFL that have not indicated they are staying are Gilmore and Alshon Jeffery. Both have indicated it will be a day before decision depending on their draft stock status.

Devon Taylor (DE) has already indicated he is staying.


only allen was a starter from a DB perspective...we were a very young football team last year.  Should be better in 2012 with more experience coming back.  I think only UT started more freshmen than us.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 27, 2011)

So, you don't think losing SEVEN guys on defense is gonna hurt?? That Auguste dude played a lot. I remember him on the field a bunch.Just how many freshmen started for y'all? I bet UGA is VERY comparable in those numbers too.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 27, 2011)

yes, uga was young as well.  Only 3 starters out of 11 on defense are leaving (4 if gilmore goes).  Allen was a stud and will be missed.  Auguste and Whitlock saw playing time but saw less of it as the season went on.  Freshmen victor hampton and sharod golightly (decatur GA boy) took over those positions and played very well.  Hampton is one of the best cover DBs I have ever seen.  He was super hyped coming out of HS and has lived up to the billing.  Spurrier seems to have gotten us into "reload" instead of rebuild mode.  One of the things that a good program must do.  We got our 5th straight "mr football" from the state with shaq roland, WR/ATH...Jeffery, Gilmore, Lattimore, Clowney, Roland...spurrier is getting the top guy in the state each year which was one of his goals coming into columbia.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 27, 2011)

Yep, Spurrier is a great coach and has seemed to have cordoned off the state. I'm just glad our state is bigger and has more talent to choose from.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> You do realize we still have the same DC we've had for three years in Larenzo Ward?  Ellis leaving could be a problem then again it may not be at all.  Ward is/has been the DC,  Lawing is the D line coach and has been around USC off and on about 16 years.  Ellis is a good defense coach but from what i gathered his defense was too complicated so Sprurrier simplified it and our defense started getting it done.  We still have all the peices exept EJ.  I dont know that there will be much of a difference.  I hope not.



if ward was the dc, why didn't he get the southern miss job?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 27, 2011)

Iam not a fan of Lorenzo Ward - if he gets the job it will be of his recruiting abilities and not his coaching.  That said we should can him after we sign our class..haha. Spurrier is not going to rock the boat but I would hire Randy Shannon ASAP.


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> So, you don't think losing SEVEN guys on defense is gonna hurt?? That Auguste dude played a lot. I remember him on the field a bunch.Just how many freshmen started for y'all? I bet UGA is VERY comparable in those numbers too.



  You saw him play a lot ha????    That right there is all anybody needed to hear.


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> if ward was the dc, why didn't he get the southern miss job?



   Ellis was the Assistant head coach, has been his title since hes been here.  Ward has been the Dc.  He came with EJ from Arkansas(EJ brought him, his right hand man) and was with EJ under Stallings at Bama.  To answer your question, Ward is our best recruiter and is a very good defensive coach, the DC title was given to him on a buisness(money) term.  Had to have the title to make the money.   Either way i would have liked to have gotten a big name DC but it was announced today that Ward has been given the job.  I dont know if i like it or not but for Spurrier to shut down talks with Mike Stoops and others to give Ward the nod makes me think were fine.  I hope that it proves to be a good choice......Id rather brought in a high profile name........


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> yes, uga was young as well.  Only 3 starters out of 11 on defense are leaving (4 if gilmore goes).  Allen was a stud and will be missed.  Auguste and Whitlock saw playing time but saw less of it as the season went on.  Freshmen victor hampton and sharod golightly (decatur GA boy) took over those positions and played very well.  Hampton is one of the best cover DBs I have ever seen.  He was super hyped coming out of HS and has lived up to the billing.  Spurrier seems to have gotten us into "reload" instead of rebuild mode.  One of the things that a good program must do.  We got our 5th straight "mr football" from the state with shaq roland, WR/ATH...Jeffery, Gilmore, Lattimore, Clowney, Roland...spurrier is getting the top guy in the state each year which was one of his goals coming into columbia.



  I agree on Vic Hampton.  Kid is just a freshman and i would rather see him cover the other teams stud wr all day long.   He really impressed me this year.  Good post Irish.  The instate recruiting is really helping and the overall evaluation is also.  When we keep the best of the states recruits we will win more game.  Look at the talent that has come out of the state.......A.J Green, Clowney, Lattimore, Alshon Jeffrie, Bowers, Richard Seymour, Shaun Ellis, Sam montgomery(LSU),  Carlos Dunlap........If we could keep those caliber players staying home we can be competative.


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Iam not a fan of Lorenzo Ward - if he gets the job it will be of his recruiting abilities and not his coaching.  That said we should can him after we sign our class..haha. Spurrier is not going to rock the boat but I would hire Randy Shannon ASAP.



  Ward got the job today.


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> C'mon Ginny, you must really think us UGA fans are as dumb as a sack of rocks! Johnson is the reason you guys are in a New Year's day bowl.BTW, we'll see how many of those guys on defense will hang around for next season. I KNOW that Ingram dude is gone and I know some of your DB's are going too. Just plug someone else in from your endless reservoir of talent over there in right? C'mon dude. Why don't you make it a new year's resolution to quit the crack?



  Not going to be sorcastic but some of our DB's this year were fresmen and DJ swearinger and hollaman said they are coming back so we lose Antonio Allen( one of my favorites and he'll be hard to replace, just watch the Arky game, they knew where to attack with allen out.)  Auguste may get a medical hardship and return next year.  Markett just started playing good but i will miss him.  Whitlock is average at best but sometimes has a great game.  We played 5 freshman this year in the secondary that i can think of, we will be fine there.  DE is our thinnest area.  Our key losses this year will be Ingram, Allen,  Roc Watkins(best o lineman).  The rest are replaceable.    What are your key losses?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> I agree on Vic Hampton.  Kid is just a freshman and i would rather see him cover the other teams stud wr all day long.   He really impressed me this year.  Good post Irish.  The instate recruiting is really helping and the overall evaluation is also.  When we keep the best of the states recruits we will win more game.  Look at the talent that has come out of the state.......A.J Green, Clowney, Lattimore, Alshon Jeffrie, Bowers, Richard Seymour, Shaun Ellis, Sam montgomery(LSU),  Carlos Dunlap........If we could keep those caliber players staying home we can be competative.



Shaq Roland is the real  deal.


----------



## gin house (Dec 28, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Shaq Roland is the real  deal.



  Yea i know but he hasnt played yet.   It really doesnt matter but they say his recruiting stock will be very good this updating cycle, should be a five star but is four right now.  I agree, he will/is a stud.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 28, 2011)

Vic and Sharod need to clean up their act and i will leave it at that.


----------



## gin house (Dec 28, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Vic and Sharod need to clean up their act and i will leave it at that.



  Go on   I dont know much about Golightly but i know Vic had a few issues as far as attitude cause him some problems in his recruitment but havent heard anything since.  I know he will be a shut down corner before long,  i really like Hampton.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 29, 2011)

Ginny, our key losses are both O tackles and center. That's it. Both Tackles were nothing to write home about though. This Theus (5 Star) kid is supposed to step right in a start at Tackle. Must be all that .


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody else hope that Gilmore does go?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 29, 2011)

Yup its time- I think his focus was not where it should have been this year.  The longer he stays the further he will slide down the draft- all the best to him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ginny, our key losses are both O tackles and center. That's it. Both Tackles were nothing to write home about though. This Theus (5 Star) kid is supposed to step right in a start at Tackle. Must be all that .



Cordy was good but he was a guard playing tackle.


----------



## gin house (Dec 29, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Anybody else hope that Gilmore does go?



  No.  Gilmore gets a bad wrap for a poor secondary overall but i think theyve improved greatly the second half of the season.


----------



## gin house (Dec 29, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ginny, our key losses are both O tackles and center. That's it. Both Tackles were nothing to write home about though. This Theus (5 Star) kid is supposed to step right in a start at Tackle. Must be all that .



  That oline will be hard to replace, Glenn and Jones are both very good.   You are losing your kicking game(blair walsh and drew butler), we are losing both ours also(wooten and scribner-howard).   Deangelo Tyson, Aron White, and Bruce Figgins look to be gone also.  Looks like we both lose about the same amount of players this year with key losses on both teams.  I  will miss Alshon and Ingram.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 29, 2011)

Those three guys you mentioned I dare say aren't "key". Garrison Smith should fill in nicely for Tyson and Jay Rome will be an upgrade from White and Figgins was just a blocking fullback.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Those three guys you mentioned I dare say aren't "key". Garrison Smith should fill in nicely for Tyson and Jay Rome will be an upgrade from White and Figgins was just a blocking fullback.



Not to mention that Zander Ogletree saw a lot of playing time and is a very good fullback.

Garrison looked good the second half of the season and lets not forget about Ray Drew.  I apreciate everything that Deangelo did for UGA but him leaving is not going to be the death of our defense.

Don't you love how ginny is an expert on UGA now and knows all about who we will and won't have playing next year and what that means?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 30, 2011)

Ginny knows ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ginny knows ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Recruiting!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not to mention that Zander Ogletree saw a lot of playing time and is a very good fullback.
> 
> Garrison looked good the second half of the season and lets not forget about Ray Drew.  I apreciate everything that Deangelo did for UGA but him leaving is not going to be the death of our defense.
> 
> Don't you love how ginny is an expert on UGA now and knows all about who we will and won't have playing next year and what that means?


We have the #3 full back coming in this class. Thats what rivals ranks him anyways.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, having a STUD FB is important for us next year too.I'm glad we have that schedule so we can work our Tackles into game shape before the heavy lifting starts. That's a double edged sword too though, it might not get them ready for when the bullets start whizzing by.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yep, having a STUD FB is important for us next year too.I'm glad we have that schedule so we can work our Tackles into game shape before the heavy lifting starts. That's a double edged sword too though, it might not get them ready for when the bullets start whizzing by.



That's true.  But we have the schedule that we have and we'll just have to be ready when the time comes.


----------



## gin house (Jan 4, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> UGA is 38-15 vs Clemson and 43-15-2 vs SC making UGA 81-30-2 vs our inferior cousins to the east. I'll give this to Clemson though, at least they have a glimmer of tradition.



  What is the tradition in your inferior cousin Clemson that you speak of?  Is it the lone NC, or is it that they won theirs since uga has and thats been over thirty years ago??  Uga and Clemson both have 1 NC.   You could also put the win record of UGA/UF up and it would look good for uga but 3 national titles for UF......Thats two more than uga has   Its been a good week, i had to bicker with ya


----------

